# Peeling plastisol transfer



## 0002 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the screenprinting business and would appreciate your help. I have a new Maxx heat press and am using Goof Proof transfers from Transfer Express. One of my customers just told me that the transfer is peeling on his shirt. I prepress for 5 sec and press for 5 sec at 370 degrees med/firm pressure as were the directions I received. Should I also press again with a cover sheet to make sure it adheres properly. Also, are there any specific suggestions for laundering shirts with plastisol transfers? Thank you for your advice.

Anne


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't press afterwords with a teflon sheet like you might with some vinyls. Just press it once and be done.


----------

